# TWO new Earthquaker Devices



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Two new offerings from my favourite pedal manufacturer.

[video=youtube_share;f5hzxqmDjoI]http://youtu.be/f5hzxqmDjoI[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

[video=youtube_share;trMGE3MWI50]http://youtu.be/trMGE3MWI50[/video]


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

The Terminal is based on a Shin-ei companion fuzz. Not a subtle pedal. The mods are subtle too aren't they?
not to toot my own horn but I like the mods I made for the companion fuzz I built better.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

The terminal sounds way better in the PGS video and Justnick demo. I want it


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds like Earthquaker borrowed some of my mods to the circuit, demonstrated here last year: http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?topic=102861.msg937416#msg937416

[video=youtube;CGWPSDK4Huk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGWPSDK4Huk[/video]

I'm a big fan of the FY-2. Here's most of the mods on my version, that are illustrated in the Youtube. There are a few differences between what is played and what is in the drawing below. The "Bottom" or "Body" control has 3 positions, and chokes off the bottom at two different points, by connecting the .047uf cap or a .01uf cap, or not connecting any cap. What is shown below as a "Tone" switch is "Mode" in the video. I alternately switches between the stock midscoop (1000pf connected), more-or-less full bandwidth for a throatier sound (47k connected instead of 1000pf), and what was essentially a freebie of not connecting anything (middle switch position), which provides a lowpass filtered growl. The video shows a "Shift" control, which Earthquaker probably implemented as their Voice control. It replaces the 10k and 15k resistors in the midscoop filter circuit with a 10k pot and a fixed resistor on each end of the pot. The .1uf cap to ground is connected to the wiper of the pot such that the location of the lowpass corner frequency can be moved around to provide either bigger or smaller "scoop zone" in the scoop position, a slightly throatier midrange in the full-bandwidth position, or a dull-to-round tone in the lowpass position. 

Not shown is a 500R trimmer between the emitter of Q1 and ground, to set the gain of that stage. The FY-2 does not have a very broad range of dirt-levels; even min fuzz is pretty dirty. The rewiring of the fuzz pot, compared to the original does seem to allow for a slightly wider range of cleaner sounds, but it's still pretty dirty at min. Since the total fuzziness is a result of cascading two gain stages, the added trimmer lets one adjust stage 1 so as to strike a balance between the cleanest possible Q1 output, and the fuzziest useful Q2 output. The cleaner you make Q1, the less fuzzy Q2 becomes.:


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Is that a clone you built from the ground up or a kit? 

Edit, looks like you built it from scratch. Sounds pretty good. Congrats on winning!

I have a wattson efy-6 where you can dial the octave out of the super fuzz circuit. Do you think the companion fuzz is much different than the the supefuzz without the octave? It's hard for me to tell from the video.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The two are pretty different. The FY-2 belongs to the same family as the Fuzz-rite, the Orpheum, and the fuzz in the Acoustic 360 amp.

And wasn't I that won. I just contributed a prize, which was that pedal. And yes, scratch-built on perf board. Pretty much a 60 minute build.


----------



## cbriere (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi Mark, i just found out about this type of fuzz. i like the sound of it, very responsive.
Looking into it, i wonder if on your video you have the treble booster ON at all time?
This is needed because the fuzz it self doesnt have that much gain i guess.
Did you put a series resistor between the two?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment. I didn't make the video, so I don't know if the TB was used the whole time. I take it the player used his TB because he simply liked the sound. And yes, while more than fuzzy enough on its own, the basic FY-2 is not an especially loud pedal. That's why you'll see some posted circuits, like the one at General Guitar Gadgets, including a gain-recovery stage after the filter.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

hardasmum said:


> Two new offerings from my favourite pedal manufacturer.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;f5hzxqmDjoI]


What are the new pedals? I gather one is a fuzz.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

hardasmum said:


> [video=youtube_share;trMGE3MWI50]


For whatever reason when I quote the posts the videos show up, otherwise it's just a non hyperlinked web address.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Holy bump


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Budda said:


> Holy bump


Oh, wow. I didn’t even notice.


----------

